# Ständige Erreichbarkeit macht krank



## Nixe (25 September 2011)

Dabei ist es wirklich keine Kunst ,technische Geräte  so einzusetzen, dass sie einen unterstützen - und weder nerven  noch geißeln.


----------



## Heiko (25 September 2011)

Das ist manchmal schon schwer.


----------



## Nixe (2 Oktober 2011)

Heiko schrieb:


> Das ist manchmal schon schwer.



*Aber nur manchmal  Wenn ich erreichbar sein will dann bin ich natürlich erreichbar.*


----------

